# Make Your Own Demotivational Poster



## Theoretical

http://diy.despair.com/motivator.php

I was trying to make one on Pelagianism, but couldn't find a large enough picture of either Pelagius or Finney.

There's all kinds of possibilities for good sarcasm and brutal humor with this tool.


----------



## elnwood




----------



## ChristopherPaul

This is an off-the-cuff poster I just did (you get the gist):


----------

